# Question about which forum to post meetup related suggestions



## zoixx (Sep 28, 2020)

Hi guys,

I was unsure where to post this. It would be fun to have a Vi-Control meetup in Stockholm, Sweden for local Vi-controllers. In which subforum would I post this suggestion?


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Sep 28, 2020)

The "Off-Topics - General Musings" sub-forum would be suitable for that.




__





Off-Topics - General Musings


General musings from the community. Members may make announcements and create polls. Fix the universe's problems here.




vi-control.net


----------



## zoixx (Sep 29, 2020)

Thank you sir.


----------

